# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Ah moj Demokraci

## Wrangler



----------

martini1984 (13-06-2015)

----------


## martini1984

> 


Me vargje poetike jam mesuar..
Si dhe...
Nen demokraci une kuptoj,qe te dobtit kane te drejta te <barabarta> me te fortit!
Prandaj e cuan(si perhere) me <pushime>.
Mahatma Gandhi.

----------

